# Layering Glitter T-Shirt Vinyl



## superfly1607 (Feb 23, 2010)

Layering is common with T-Shirt Vinyl. Has anyone done two layers of Glitter T-Shirt Vinyl? What were the results initially and after washing a few times?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

It is not recommended to layer glitter vinyl.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

But has anybody tried it? What were the long term results? Many people are doing it but can't find any info on long term results from those who have.


----------



## tinysartshop (Jul 22, 2012)

Check other post: but I'll repost my response.
We've cut loads of multi color glitter. We have a 12" x 24" laser cutter that cuts glitter HTV super. We just design with a couple colors then separate the art like its 2 colors only its 2 tightly reg vinyl sheets. I've attached a sample of a pretty detailed cut with copper and silver film. The team is a JR's version of Houston Soccer team. https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bz5NQmtGDlmzNFVXdU4yTFdVWkk/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## BeeM 05 (Oct 13, 2009)

Its not something that is recommend but it will adhere however the durability would be questionable. Best thing to do would be to just try it out and wash it a few times. 
Here is a great video showing how to get the layered look with out actually layering. 
Production Tip Jar: Creating 2-Color Designs with Glitter Flake - YouTube


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks Kayla! I am in the process of testing but was hoping somebody who has tried it bedore would be able to share their experience....either bad or good....so I didn't have to wait weeks to complete washability study.


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

It separated after a couple wahes

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I have tried also, and it does not hold up. Don't waste your time and/or reputation. It does not work with e-z weed etc.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Mike...Aimee....thanks for the feedback. That was exactly what I was looking for. My gut said no...and I know it is not recommended but I've run across people doing it so I thought maybe...perhaps....it was one of those things that maybe worked but suppliers didn't want to stand behind. Thanks!


----------



## flykidz (Apr 15, 2012)

Glitter on glitter will not last...nor will rhinestones on glitter

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Do not forget what Kayla from IW said earlier. You CAN create a design so that it can look like you are layering Glitter Flake, but it is not layered at all.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Nick Horvath said:


> Do not forget what Kayla from IW said earlier. You CAN create a design so that it can look like you are layering Glitter Flake, but it is not layered at all.


And i do it all the time, it takes a little patience


----------



## flykidz (Apr 15, 2012)

No layering

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ChemicaUS (Dec 13, 2013)

Chemica Glitter, known as Bling Bling Star can be applied in layers.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Allegedly the stuff Monkey Grip does but I have not tried it.


----------



## ChemicaUS (Dec 13, 2013)

mfatty500 said:


> Allegedly the stuff Monkey Grip does but I have not tried it.


Same product; different name.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## ChemicaUS (Dec 13, 2013)

mfatty500 said:


> Thanks for the info.


You're very welcome.


----------



## krazyboutemb (Nov 22, 2011)

Read all post on glitter to glitter my question is will regular vinyl stick to glitter flake?


----------



## krazyboutemb (Nov 22, 2011)

Oops ask question backwards, will glitter stick to regular vinyl?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

krazyboutemb said:


> Oops ask question backwards, will glitter stick to regular vinyl?


Yes it will


----------



## CabinHill (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello there!

I have done layered glitter multiple times with zero complaints. I use the Glitter Flake vinyl from Stahl's. They have instructions on their site for layering vinyl too, if you want the actual specs. Pretty much, you just preheat, set 1st color down just for a few seconds, then add on each layer accordingly. As long as you aren't getting too ridiculous with the numbers of layers, it should be fine.


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

I had a client/wife's friend in my shop the other day and she noticed I had a few rolls of glitter on my rack. She mentioned that her daughters gymnastics jacket was starting to peel off. I told her to bring it in and I would have a look. It was purple glitter layered on top of silver glitter. The purple was peeling off and I told her that this was the wrong way to do it. I showed her a few shirts I made by using the punch out option in Vinyl Master and explained how the adhesive needs to be in contact with the fabric. Being the nice guy I am, (and since my heat press was already on) I pressed her jacket again and it adhered, temporarily. A few weeks later she came in with another woman. The 2nd lady was in charge of their competitive gymnastics team, and upset with their previous printer who sold them the jackets. Turns out nearly all the jackets glitter was falling off. Some of the moms quit washing them in machines because of it. 

After talking with them for 20 minutes, I have a lot of new clients. Turns out the last guy was charging $30 for heat pressing 2 colors of glitter for a 3"x7" logo. There is around 25 girls, so I was a little upset at how he was overcharging them. Now I make their jackets, shirts, dye sub a lot of things, ect...

Moral of the story is to learn the correct way to do things (read instructions), or you might lose your business to someone who does.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Was the $30.00 charge for just cutting and pressing? Or was that for the shirt/jacket also?


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

It was just for the glitter. The ladies bought the jackets, and had the names embroidered on the front first somewhere else. The guy told them that it was too small to put their names in glitter on the front. Of course it wasn't, I put them on the batch they ordered from me. Glitter is a pain to weed compared to regular HTV but sounds like he was just being lazy, or didn't have his cutter dialed in very well.


----------

